# Need help identifying



## Clinton Capps (3 mo ago)

I just bought a house and am trying to find all the sprinkler components to the system to inspect and see what all needs replaced. The system was installed in the 1980s I believe. I and just wondering if anyone know what this is? There is a couple around the property I have found. Thanks


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

They are sprinkler heads. Look to be the old brass ones. Is the house older?

Weathermatic is a irrigation company in Texas





Weathermatic – Weathermatic







www.weathermatic.com


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Weather-Matic-Brass-Pop-Up-Sprinkler-Head-USA-Made-Dallas-Rare-/233536237305


----------



## Clinton Capps (3 mo ago)

Factor said:


> They are sprinkler heads. Look to be the old brass ones. Is the house older?
> 
> Weathermatic is a irrigation company in Texas
> 
> ...


Yes the house is older. It was built in the 50s but the people we bought it from believe their parents got it installed in the 80s sometimes. Do those heads screw out of the pipe like all the other ones do? I am trying to find all the sprinkler heads and control valves and start replacing with new components.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Clinton Capps said:


> control valves


To find the valves try this.








Missing valve box.


I moved into a home a little over a year ago that had an irritation system that was in very poor shape, to the point where it wasn’t advertised in the listing. It’s an extensive system with 24 zones over 3 acres or so. I love a good project, so have been slowly getting things back in running...




www.thelawnforum.com




The system might all be brass. Do any of the heads come on and work?



Clinton Capps said:


> Do those heads screw out of the pipe like all the other ones do?


The body generally looks like this 








You will need to dig it up and see. 

Cool nostalgia. 
Weathermatic is still a good brand today BTW.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Clinton Capps said:


> what all needs replaced


Most likely you might need a new system.. 40 years it had its run..


----------



## Clinton Capps (3 mo ago)

I have not tried running anything yet. I was wanting to find all the sprinkler heads and all the system components before I try. I am hoping that the piping underground is still in good enough shape to keep. Maybe it would be better to just replace the entire system.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Clinton Capps said:


> I am hoping that the piping underground is still in good enough shape to keep.


Yeah you have to do some exploration down in the dirt to see. I am wondering if its all hard pipe and no flex pipe.


----------



## Clinton Capps (3 mo ago)

Thanks for your help! I’ll let you know what I end up finding!!


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

Clinton Capps said:


> Thanks for your help! I’ll let you know what I end up finding!!


Take pictures and post some.


----------



## Clinton Capps (3 mo ago)

Yes I will do that. I just found a couple more sprinkler heads and control valves today. Once I actually start digging I’ll take some pics.


----------

